# Trout Review!



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I would like to send a huge thanks to JTslinger for doing this review of my Trout TTF design. Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Now it is time to follow up with a shooting video of the Trout.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Fine looking slingshot. I agree with JR. Time to shoot it.


----------

